# Platy... Always pregnant or really fat ??



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

*Platy... Always pregnant or really fat ?? (with photos)*

I've has this female platy for some months now, and at the beggining she was a little fat, but I knew at this time that she was pregnant. Since then, she had at least one batch of fry (didn't see the other batchs), and there was a male platy from time to time in the same tank.

After her first batch of fry, she lost weight but not much. But now she seems ready to explode. She doen't seems sick, she eats normally (maybe a little too much).

I've included two photos, the best I could take, she doesn't like the camera on my cell phone.

Tell me what you think about it ?? Overweight or pregnant or both ?? What should I do ??


----------



## kyleeDupper (Oct 27, 2013)

To me it looks like u should look out for some fry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

The pictures wouldn't show on my kindle. But you may have a balloon platy...they always look fat or prego and as they grow they look like they are about ready to pop!


----------

